
Today I sped up my code by a factor of 10 - chrisbennet
https://www.reddit.com/r/computervision/comments/7wwg4a/today_i_sped_up_my_code_by_a_factor_of_10/
======
dozzie
TL;DR: It's good to understand the tools one's using and to remember to have
the code intended to be run compiled with optimizations.

------
chrisbennet
I think all of have done this at some point.

